

Ask HN: One man SaaS apps that are profitable? - Im_a_throw_away

Do you know any one man SaaS app that are profitable?<p>I&#x27;m asking this because I&#x27;m considering starting a SaaS app as a side project, and I&#x27;m looking for some inspiration.<p>Thanks!
======
Im_a_throw_away
A few that I have in mind:

\- [http://www.improvely.com](http://www.improvely.com)

\- [http://www.appointmentreminder.org](http://www.appointmentreminder.org)

\- [http://www.briefmetrics.com](http://www.briefmetrics.com)

------
Im_a_throw_away
Here are all the ones that have been mentioned so far. I'm sure there are a
lot more!

\- [http://www.improvely.com](http://www.improvely.com)

\- [http://www.appointmentreminder.org](http://www.appointmentreminder.org)

\- [http://www.briefmetrics.com](http://www.briefmetrics.com)

\- [https://pinboard.in](https://pinboard.in)

\- [http://www.appointmind.com](http://www.appointmind.com)

\- [https://www.hittail.com](https://www.hittail.com)

\- [https://www.getdrip.com](https://www.getdrip.com)

\- [http://www.bidsketch.com](http://www.bidsketch.com)

\- [https://getmysky.com](https://getmysky.com)

\- [http://www.snapinspect.com](http://www.snapinspect.com)

\- [https://www.everytimehq.com](https://www.everytimehq.com)

\- [https://www.menutail.com](https://www.menutail.com)

\- [https://www.s3stat.com/](https://www.s3stat.com/)

\- [http://www.twiddla.com/](http://www.twiddla.com/)

------
kasey_junk
[https://pinboard.in/](https://pinboard.in/)

Bonus. Has the best twitter there is.

------
jasonkester
Both of mine ([https://www.s3stat.com/](https://www.s3stat.com/) and
[http://www.twiddla.com/](http://www.twiddla.com/)) are turning nice profits.
There are dozens of other people here running successful single player
businesses.

The nice thing about having a single person is that you get to define
Profitable as "income minus server expenses" rather than "income minus server
expenses and everybody else's fixed salary". You also, if you prefer, may
choose to define your own salary as "income minus server expenses", which gets
to be a very nice thing after a while.

There are lots of other nice things about running a business by one's self.
Dig around for old threads here on the topic for more examples.

~~~
zura
How do you market your projects?

------
anthony_franco
[http://hittail.com](http://hittail.com) \- Rob Walling
[http://getdrip.com](http://getdrip.com) \- also Rob Walling
[http://bidsketch.com](http://bidsketch.com) \- Ruben Gamez
[http://getmysky.com](http://getmysky.com) \- Josh Isaak
[http://snapinspect.com](http://snapinspect.com) \- Sam Ovens

All of them have interviews online for you to learn about their process.

------
palidanx
I run [https://www.menutail.com](https://www.menutail.com) which makes
nutrition facts labels.

------
davismwfl
I believe
[https://www.appointmentreminder.org/](https://www.appointmentreminder.org/)
is a good example, correct me if I am wrong. I have no affiliation as it is
patio11's.

Maybe others have some more good examples. I am sure there are a lot of
examples, but that is one that sticks out immediately.

------
frading
I run [https://www.printmosaic.com](https://www.printmosaic.com) and
[https://www.everytimehq.com](https://www.everytimehq.com). Both are
profitable.

~~~
tomahony
Ah. I was looking for something to print that style of mosaic recently.
Bookmarked!

~~~
frading
Great, glad it peeked your interest. Don't hesitate to reach me if you have
questions about it.

Also, if you're a dev, did you notice it has an api?
[https://www.printmosaic.com/api](https://www.printmosaic.com/api)

------
NameNickHN
[http://www.appointmind.com/](http://www.appointmind.com/)

Very little support requests and almost all of the development is being paid
for by various customers.

~~~
Im_a_throw_away
This looks great! Do you mind answering a few questions?

When this product was created? How many customers do you have? How do you
market your product?

Thanks!

~~~
NameNickHN
I started developing in 2001. The number of customers is less than I would
like. There is not much marketing going on. A little bit of content marketing,
AdWords, guest blogging.

------
gadders
PlentyofFish was at one stage a very profitable one man startup I believe.

